# MMA on TV



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I just thought it would be good to have a single thread where people can let the rest know what MMA they can watch on the tube.

I have Virgin TV. The only channels that I know of at the moment are:

Extreme - 11pm every day - replays of Cage Rage and KOTC

Setanta - 7pm every Thursday - Ultimate Talk

- 10pm Every weekday - UFC Wired

Does anyone know of other MMA on TV?


----------



## DMcKulsky (Jan 9, 2009)

Im not to sure on what days, but bravo play the M-1 Challange quite often.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

That was on, but it has finished now. I think the 2nd comp should be on soon.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

m1 was on Bravo 2

Affliction is on bravo

Pulse (dont know what channel 221?? on sky) shows muay thai every now and then


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope Affliction is still on Bravo, I hope they have another event.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh me too, I was impressed with the last one, Except the tito Ortiz Babalu interview? That was just weird, they've got some decent fighters, they could do with trying to Lure some UFC fighters out of there contract rather than waiting for it to Expire, dont think many fighters would do that though


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, everything about the show was very well handled.

I thought the commentary (even Tito) was of a decent level. The camera work was good, the production level was impressive.

Yeah the Tito/Babalu interview was a little embarrassing. Tito asking him who he wants to fight next, then pretty much forcing him into saying "you, I want to fight Tito".

As bad as that was, it was heavenly compared to the backstage interviews conducted by Chuck Zito and some AM radio guy, it was horrific!

WAR VITOR!


----------

